# دور الزوجة فى بناء البيت المسيحى السعيد



## mina1 (11 مايو 2008)

*دور الزوجة فى بناء البيت المسيحى السعيد


الزوجة لها الدور الهام في بناء البيت المسيحي السعيد . فلكي تكوني الزوجة المثاليه عليك باتباع هذه النصائح الهامة 

1_ان تكوني الزوجة المصلية .لك الركب المنحنية في محضر الله .واضعة زوجك واولادك بين يدي الله القدير ليجعل بيتكم مباركاً تفوح منه رائحة المسيح الزكيه. وان تكون لكم الاختبارات المباركةعن معاملات الرب في وسطكم.
2_ان يكون بيتك مفتوحاً لخدام الرب واولاده .لا تنفسوا اضافة الغرباء لان بها اضافة اناس ملائكة وهم لا يدون ".ان اكرامك لخدام الرب ولو بتقديم كسرة خبز بسيطة هي طاعة لوصية الرب ومساعدة في خدمة الانجيل .
3_ان تربي اولادك في خوف الرب وانذاره.واولادك في حاجة الى القدوه الصالحة اكثر من حاجتكم الى النصيحة والارشاد ."كن قدوة للمؤمنين في الكلام في التصرف في المحبة في الروح ...". وعليك ان تشجعي اولادك على الصلاة العائلية والفردية .لقد قال بلى جراهام " ان سبب رفعة حياتي هي امي القديسة ".
4_ان تخضعي لزوجك كذلكن ايتها النساء كن خاضعات لرجالكن حتى وان كان البعض لا يطيعون الكلمة يربحون بسيرة النساء بدون كلمة " والخضوع هنا هو خضوع الحب والتعاون واعطاء كل منبكم مكانته واحترامه للاخر .
5_اذا حضر زوجك من عمله مجهداً فهو في حاجة شديدة الى ابتسامتك وترحيبك به . واحرصي ان لا تريدي بشكواك بما فعله الاولاد عند غيابه .
6_ان يكون مظهرك داخل المنزل كما هو خارجه ولا تبروي اهمالك لمظهرك بكثرة اعبائك.
7_يجب ان تكوني محبة لاهل زوجك فاكرامك لهم اكرام لزوجك وكوني مثل راعوث التي احبت حماتها والتصقت بها.
8_كوني مكتفية بما عندك شاكره على كل شيء . مسلمة كل امورك للرب .
9_لا تكوني متخاصمة غضوبة ." السكني في زاوية السطح خير من امرأة مخاصمة وبيت مشترك (ام 9:21) قد تكون كثرة اعبائك كموظفة وربة بين تجعلك متعبة وتتضايقين لان زوجك لا يتعاون معك . وقد تقارنين زوجك بزوج قريبتك غير الموظفة المتعاونة معها رغم كونة غير مؤمن .

اختي ان كانت هذه مشكلتك فلا تغضبي . بل صلي ليملاء الرب قلب زوجك بالمحبة التي تجعله يرق ويشعر بتعبك فيتعاون معك​*


----------



## candy shop (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: دور الزوجة فى بناء البيت المسيحى السعيد*



> اختي ان كانت هذه مشكلتك فلا تغضبي . بل صلي ليملاء الرب قلب زوجك بالمحبة التي تجعله يرق ويشعر بتعبك فيتعاون معك



موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااا

ومفيد شكرااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: دور الزوجة فى بناء البيت المسيحى السعيد*



> اختي ان كانت هذه مشكلتك فلا تغضبي . بل صلي ليملاء الرب قلب زوجك بالمحبة التي تجعله يرق ويشعر بتعبك فيتعاون معك



موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااا

ومفيد شكرااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## mina1 (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: دور الزوجة فى بناء البيت المسيحى السعيد*

*شكرا لردك يا كاندى​*


----------



## رؤوف حبيب (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: دور الزوجة فى بناء البيت المسيحى السعيد*

*فعلا الست تجعل الرجل على الخضوع من أجل المحبة
وأنت تجعلة على كسر الكبرياء
وعلى المرأة أن تتزيين لرجلها*


----------



## Meriamty (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: دور الزوجة فى بناء البيت المسيحى السعيد*



نصائح مهمه جدا لكل زوجه 

ميرسى جدا يا مينا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 



​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: دور الزوجة فى بناء البيت المسيحى السعيد*

موضوع جميل يا مينا


----------



## وليم تل (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: دور الزوجة فى بناء البيت المسيحى السعيد*

شكرا مينا
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## mina1 (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: دور الزوجة فى بناء البيت المسيحى السعيد*



رؤوف حبيب قال:


> *فعلا الست تجعل الرجل على الخضوع من أجل المحبة
> وأنت تجعلة على كسر الكبرياء
> وعلى المرأة أن تتزيين لرجلها*



*وجهة نظر برضة
اصل كل واحد لية راى بالنسبة لموضوع 
البيت والزوجة و الاولاد
شكرا لردك ومشركتك الجميلة​*


----------



## mina1 (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: دور الزوجة فى بناء البيت المسيحى السعيد*



Meriamty قال:


> نصائح مهمه جدا لكل زوجه
> 
> ميرسى جدا يا مينا
> 
> ...



*شكرا لردك يا ميريامتى​*


----------



## mina1 (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: دور الزوجة فى بناء البيت المسيحى السعيد*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> موضوع جميل يا مينا



*شكرا لردك يا اكستريم​*


----------



## mina1 (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: دور الزوجة فى بناء البيت المسيحى السعيد*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مينا
> على الموضوع الرائع
> مودتى​



*شكرا لردك يا وليم​*


----------



## i'm christian (28 مايو 2008)

*جميييييييييييييييييييييل
:big29::big29::big29:
بجد يا مينا رائع ومجهودك ظاهر
زى ما قال الكتاب المقدس 
امرأه فاضله من يجدها لان ثمنها يفوق الالىء
ربنا يدبر كل امورنا ويرعانا بيمينه
ويدينا نعمه فى عيون كل الناس
شكرا مره كمان وتقبل مرورى:36_3_11:​*


----------



## sidali.dhd (28 مايو 2008)

شكرا علي كل حال


----------



## sidali.dhd (28 مايو 2008)

الزوجة اذا كانت صادقة ستبني بيتا رائعا:Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## mina1 (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: دور الزوجة فى بناء البيت المسيحى السعيد*



i'm christian قال:


> *جميييييييييييييييييييييل
> :big29::big29::big29:
> بجد يا مينا رائع ومجهودك ظاهر
> زى ما قال الكتاب المقدس
> ...



*فعلا كل حاجة فى الكتاب المقدس
شكرا لردك يا i'm christian​*


----------



## mina1 (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: دور الزوجة فى بناء البيت المسيحى السعيد*



sidali.dhd قال:


> الزوجة اذا كانت صادقة ستبني بيتا رائعا:love_letter_send:



*فعلا الصدق من اهم المميزات
شكرا لردك​*


----------

